# Ray (locovan) not been well



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Ray has been in hospital with I believe a suspected heart attack. He is on the mend and I am sure Mavis will give an update.
Get well Ray,
Love Ray & Lesley

http://www.rayandmave.org.uk/html/the_blog.html


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, let's hope he makes a full recovery.

Thanks for posting to the forum.

Peter


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Oh Bugger. That is bad news. I do hope the hospital does a proper job for Ray and he is back soon.

Poor Mavis can well do without this worry so I do hope things will be back more to normal soon.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, we wish Ray a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

That's bad news indeed.
I hope Ray's soon on the mend and makes a full recovery.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Hi Mavis, you seem a very strong family and I am sure you will soon put it all behind you and Ray gets well soon.

ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Mavis and Ray

Joining your pals on MHF with best wishes and good vibes for a full and speedy recovery. Looking forward to hearing of Ray's steady improvement and his early return home.

Good luck and be strong.
Viv


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear this. 
Get well soon Ray we have missed you on the forum.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Hope you are on the road to recovery so that you can get back on the road.
Take care.
Norman.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You are in my thoughts too.

Incidentally Viv _good vibes _ what an excellent suggestion for someone who is having / has had a heart attack.

Good Vibrations is what he needs! Cue the Beach Boys!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A get well quickly from me as well.

cabby


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Mavis. Hope Ray makes a speedy recovery, which he will do with you in charge.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ray I hope you get a speedy recovery!

Mavis I hope your stress level is down again after this shocking experience.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Mike


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Get the guns out Mavis, you're army is as always right behind you.
Good luck


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ray is as tough as old boots. I am sure he will be chatting up the patients as well as the nurses. Happened to me 11 years ago. Now I take pills all seems well.
Best wishes to you both
Dave pxxx


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hope Ray feels better soon Mavis, Alan.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hoping by the time you read these messages, Ray has been discharged from hospital and all in well in the household again. Try not to stress Mavis, as I am sure, that will not help Ray or you.

Jenny


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Ray - and Mavis you take it easy too!!


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Get well soon Ray, and best wishes to Mavis too.


Paul & Ann


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

According to Mavis's FB he is on the mend but a bit weak, home soon.
Sue


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope Ray is well on the way to recovery.

Best wishes to both Ray and Mavis


Chris


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mavis sorry to hear about Ray

Best Wishes to both of you for a quick return to normal.

Geoff


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Thinking of you both and wishing you well.

Although we've never met any of you on here, you all feel like part of the family.

Cazzie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Mavis, sorry to hear about Ray and relieved to hear that he is on the road to recovery. 
All the very best to both of you. Bernard and Gill also send their regards.
Gerry and Val


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Oh Mavis & Ray, we are so sorry to hear of Rays health issues. I hope he is making good progress and you are both okay

If you need any help with ANYTHING you know where we are.

Stewart & Garry
xx


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thinking of you both at this stressful time.


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Ray and Mavis, 

Very sorry to hear about Ray's recent set back and would like to add our love and best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Hope to see you both soon.
Love
Linda n Mike. x


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stop messing about Ray and get back in here!

All the best mate - sending you some massive positive thoughts!

Paul


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Get well soon Ray. Ann & I are thinking of you.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry you have been so poorly Ray, get well very quickly! Best wishes to you both and please take life gently for the next few weeks while your heart recovers Ray.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Get well Ray*

Get well soon Ray

From

Lorraine & Andy


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Get well soon Ray

Love

Phil & Janet.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hope you make a speedy recovery Ray,

Bob and Margaret


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hope you are on the road to recovery Ray all the best


Jac & John


----------



## TheColeses (Apr 19, 2011)

Best wishes to Ray for a speedy recovery - and sending good vibes to Mavis too. Thinking of you.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

All the very best Mavis, with you around I am sure he will soon be back doing the washing up.

Rosalie and Alan


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

We're thinking of you both and hope that Ray's well on the mend by the time you read this.
Look forward to you posting again soon!

David and Prew


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gosh you must think as very rude but I have only just seen this.
It has been a busy time running back and forth from the hospital and walking a dog as well.
We have Ray home and he is getting stronger each day.
He ignored a pain since Xmas -Indigestion he kept saying as he got up in the night .
Then last Monday walking in the cold with the dog he had pain same tuesday but when he was in the warm again he was Ok.
Wednesday he went out and the pain was back and he couldnt breath.
Came in doors and we did 999 and they were brill
He has had 3 heart attacks and the heart is damaged so they have to sort out what the damage is by down a Angiogram 
http://www.bhf.org.uk/heart-health/tests/angiogram.aspx

He may need a stent put in they just dont know at the moment.
If he had ignored Wed he would have had a 4th one but he would have flat lined as a Doc put it.
Please dont ignore Indigestion Ray has learnt a big lesson 
Thanks for all your wishes and I will show Ray we should be at Hamble :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mavis

Good to hear that Ray is home and that they know what is the problem, so hopefully can sort it out permanently.

Just a bit disappointed that the Angiogram link was not to Ray's own angiogram pictures - I hope you both feel well enough to laugh :wink: 

best wishes to both of you.

Geoff


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Geoff I will take photos that day when he has his --just for you :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

blimey, missed all this  ,, hope Ray is much better now & Mavis isn't doing too much :roll:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So glad that Ray is ok.

Chris had the same thing happen to him. We were away on the van at a Whippet Lure Coursing event in the middle of nowhere. He got the first pain when giving Willow a short walk in the morning. He had tea and toast and we joked that, because the pain was on the right side of his body it could not be a heart attack. 
About 20 mins later the pain was back and he was sweating. I talked to some friends and, as I described the chest pains and sweating, I said "it's a 999 isn't it? They agreed. The ambulance arrived 10 mins later, they thought it was his heart and gave him clot busters. He was in hospital (Basingstoke) 10 minutes later which, luckily, had a new cardiac care unit. Within the hour he had the dye in his artery which confirmed a blockage and the stent was inserted there and then.
All the health professionals have said that he had gold standard treatment. 
From the initial 999 to his discharge it could not have gone better. There was only one problem and that was that we were so far from home but if that was all there was to cope with I am grateful.

Best wishes to Ray from Chris and myself.


----------

